# New Edge keeps freezing up



## Bostonlawman2003 (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, I haven't been on the forums in years and now that I have a new Edge in the house and am having issues, I'm sorta wishing I'd come here before shelling out the money for the new box.

Anyway, I'm a Tivo lover and have been since 2004, so I'll ask my questions and see if I can get this thing to work as designed.

Set up the new box, paired the cablecard and all seemed well, until the box froze up several hours after initial set up. Had a snowy screen with black bars on one side, see pic, and the remote would do nothing. Pulled the power, restarted the box and things worked fine for several more hours, until the same thing happened again. This has been happening daily for 4 days. Sort of defeats the purpose of the DVR if it won't stay running. 

I emailed customer support but am not expecting a lot of help, hoping maybe someone here has a solution. Otherwise it may find itself in a box on the way back to Tivo and I'll just stick with my Premier instead. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Bostonlawman2003 said:


> Wow, I haven't been on the forums in years and now that I have a new Edge in the house and am having issues, I'm sorta wishing I'd come here before shelling out the money for the new box.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a Tivo lover and have been since 2004, so I'll ask my questions and see if I can get this thing to work as designed.
> 
> ...


This is a long shot but by any chance have you changed your HDMI cable…. Also check the settings on your TiVo… if you have a 4K tv make sure your output is correct…. i use a high speed HDMI cable…. Good luck


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Tivo's are computers that record TV. When you hooked it up did it seem like it downloaded any software updates ? Software updates can be messed up sometimes. There is also a possibly there is something wrong with the hard drive (the most vulnerable part) of a dvr. You might want to see if they'll swap the unit/Edge out, it could be detective or damaged (anything being shipped these days has the potential for damage, boxes get thrown around a lot).


----------



## Bostonlawman2003 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrDell said:


> This is a long shot but by any chance have you changed your HDMI cable…. Also check the settings on your TiVo… if you have a 4K tv make sure your output is correct…. i use a high speed HDMI cable…. Good luck


So it does seem to be something to do with the HDMI cable / port. The "freeze up" happened multiple times over the weekend, I realized on Sunday that it had frozen on the TV screen, but that the red recording light was still on the box. I logged into the app and was able to stream programming from the box. So I pulled the HDMI plug out of the Edge, put it back in, and the picture returned to normal on the TV and everything was working as it should. 

I did upgrade the HDMI cable to a newly purchased one, and the problem still persists. At least knowing that the unit is functioning as it should and it's a simple fix to correct the problem, but a long term solution would be ideal. 

Tivo customer service was about as helpful as expected. I'm debating what next steps to take. I may try one more HDMI cable before considering returning the unit.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Bostonlawman2003 said:


> So it does seem to be something to do with the HDMI cable / port. The "freeze up" happened multiple times over the weekend, I realized on Sunday that it had frozen on the TV screen, but that the red recording light was still on the box. I logged into the app and was able to stream programming from the box. So I pulled the HDMI plug out of the Edge, put it back in, and the picture returned to normal on the TV and everything was working as it should.
> 
> I did upgrade the HDMI cable to a newly purchased one, and the problem still persists. At least knowing that the unit is functioning as it should and it's a simple fix to correct the problem, but a long term solution would be ideal.
> 
> Tivo customer service was about as helpful as expected. I'm debating what next steps to take. I may try one more HDMI cable before considering returning the unit.


My new Edge came with an 4K capable HDMI. Unfortunately, the HDMI connectors are not the best designs and can slightly move and cause that issue. Doesn't need much movement.
Do you know if the Edge has a backup battery to at least keep the date and time current in a power outage? Yes, I know a different issue from yours but customer service is poor.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003 (Sep 22, 2005)

Saying customer service is poor is being generous. 

I've no idea about a battery in the Edge. I would doubt it, I think the system would grab the date and time from the server when it restarts after a power outage, but what do I know.

My issue is 100% related to the HDMI port. I've determined that when it goes all gray on the screen if I pull the HDMI cable out of the Edge and plug it right back in the issue is resolved and no recording is lost. I'm not tech savvy enough to know what this means or how to fix it, but I have replaced the HDMI cable once, and then I swapped the cables from my Edge and my computer and the computer worked fine with both cables, and the Edge presented the same problem. It's only annoying if I'm laying on the couch and switch inputs to the Edge and then find I have to get up and go across the room to make it work

Good luck with your issue


----------

